# ratings stuck at 4.84



## LenelM

For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


----------



## #professoruber

Stars don't pay the bills. It wouldn't surprise me that the ones that you are discussing your rating and asking for photos, may be going back and down rating you.

Repeat after me: ratings do not pay the bills. Ratings do not have any monetary value. If my rating hits 4.65-4.7, I really need to worry.

Sounds like your are a new driver. Trust me, don't get all hyper focused on your rating. 4.84 is a good rating. Ratings are based off the last 100 or 500 ratings. This is based on people actually rating you which > 50% don't rate. Your ratings go up once the lower stars drop off.

The below gives me a idea when I am rated low and how long it will take for them lower than 4 stars will drop off. I was at a 4.98 and within a week, I was bamboozled with a 1 star and a few other sub 5 stars.


----------



## ariel5466

Don't worry about your rating unless you're nearing deactivation. I don't even check mine anymore.


----------



## waldowainthrop

My solution for maintaining a high rating is getting rid of the car and not driving people around. Consider it! 🙂


----------



## islanddriver

#professoruber said:


> Stars don't pay the bills. It wouldn't surprise me that the ones that you are discussing your rating and asking for photos, may be going back and down rating you.
> 
> Repeat after me: ratings do not pay the bills. Ratings do not have any monetary value. If my rating hits 4.65-4.7, I really need to worry.
> 
> Sounds like your are a new driver. Trust me, don't get all hyper focused on your rating. 4.84 is a good rating. Ratings are based off the last 100 or 500 ratings. This is based on people actually rating you which > 50% don't rate. Your ratings go up once the lower stars drop off.
> 
> The below gives me a idea when I am rated low and how long it will take for them lower than 4 stars will drop off. I was at a 4.98 and within a week, I was bamboozled with a 1 star and a few other sub 5 stars.
> 
> View attachment 504285


It will take 300 to 400 ratings to get back up


----------



## Boca Ratman

#professoruber said:


> Stars don't pay the bills. It wouldn't surprise me that the ones that you are discussing your rating and asking for photos, may be going back and down rating you.
> 
> Repeat after me: ratings do not pay the bills. Ratings do not have any monetary value. If my rating hits 4.65-4.7, I really need to worry.
> 
> Sounds like your are a new driver. Trust me, don't get all hyper focused on your rating. 4.84 is a good rating. Ratings are based off the last 100 or 500 ratings. This is based on people actually rating you which > 50% don't rate. Your ratings go up once the lower stars drop off.
> 
> The below gives me a idea when I am rated low and how long it will take for them lower than 4 stars will drop off. I was at a 4.98 and within a week, I was bamboozled with a 1 star and a few other sub 5 stars.
> 
> View attachment 504285


Get to work on the 2s.


----------



## #professoruber

Boca Ratman said:


> Get to work on the 2s.


Never been threatened by a passenger that "I am going to 2 star you". &#128514;

I may ask my next passenger to 2 star me for shits and grins.


----------



## Boca Ratman

#professoruber said:


> Never been threatened by a passenger that "I am going to 2 star you". &#128514;
> 
> I may ask my next passenger to 2 star me for shits and grins.


Don't cheat, you'll hate yourself for it.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


4.84 is a very bad rating. Almost difficult to achieve, I think.

Do you drive in rough neighborhoods? Is there a smell in your vehicle? Talk too much or little? LIke islanddriver said, it will take a while to wash away some 1s. It doesn't happen in a few weeks.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Boca Ratman said:


> Get to work on the 2s.











Ya know, I've rarely struggled with "lacking 2-stars".
It seems that row is the one that LEAST often hits "0" for me. Baffling. I must really earn those &#128517;


----------



## Illini

Still looking for my first "2". Damn, those are hard to get.


----------



## Boca Ratman

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> View attachment 504325
> 
> Ya know, I've rarely struggled with "lacking 2-stars".
> It seems that row is the one that LEAST often hits "0" for me. Baffling. I must really earn those &#128517;


Nice job. Its a skill to piss some one off so much, then rein them back to your side just a little bit.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

#professoruber said:


> View attachment 504285


No 2* Ratings? You are missing out!!!


----------



## ariel5466

I've gotten 2* twice. Both times I had no idea who they were from or what happened. So mysterious!


----------



## SHalester

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same


do you have 500 ratings? Because if you do each day ratings fall off when new ones added. It's an average; there is no advantage to Uber et al from 'not' recording the ratings.
The other items not all pax bother to rate. Around 30% of my rides never rate me........


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

SHalester said:


> do you have 500 ratings? Because if you do each day ratings fall off when new ones added. It's an average; there is no advantage to Uber et al from 'not' recording the ratings.
> The other items not all pax bother to rate. Around 30% of my rides never rate me........


It's closer to 40% of rides in my case, I think I did the math somewhere (back before I was at 500 rate rides on the system, I could just divide rated rides, by total rides.) I think it was 38% not rating.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Ratings are a rolling average. If, say, your oldest 300 ratings were all 5* then even if you got 300 5* ratings in a row from now on, your average would not budge.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Try candy and foot massages. That usually will bump the rating up. And, you will need to be more selective of the customer you pick up. That's why I luv Lyft. You can see who the customer is from their picture and name. And, the side benefit from being selective, you are more likely to pick up pax that tip too.


----------



## Westerner

I had a long response to this about driving in 2 cities and all kinds of stuff but thought it won't matter. Like someone else said, ratings don't pay the bills. Mine was a low of 4.64 way back but now is 4.89. Ratings don't mean shit.


----------



## SHalester

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think I did the math somewhere


...easy for me to tell as I'm not at 500 ratings yet. Pretty sure the ones who don't rate are afraid it leads or requires a tip to be entered as well. <sigh>


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Boca Ratman said:


> Don't cheat, you'll hate yourself for it.


I am riding high with 3 2 star ratings right now, most I've ever had of I'm almost the worst!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Sorry but 4.84 it’s pretty awful but rating don’t matter


----------



## Another Uber Driver

#professoruber said:


> I may ask my next passenger to 2 star me for shits and grins.





34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I've rarely struggled with "lacking 2-stars".





Illini said:


> Still looking for my first "2". Damn, those are hard to get.





ariel5466 said:


> I've gotten 2* twice


As you can see, two stars is a coveted and difficult to receive rating.



Boca Ratman said:


> Nice job.





Kurt Halfyard said:


> No 2* Ratings? You are missing out!!!


...........and here we have a driver at the top of his game:



Disgusted Driver said:


> am riding high with 3 2 star ratings right now, most I've ever had of I'm almost the worst!


I once had three two stars: two on Uber Taxi, one on UberX. Currently, I have one two star on each.


----------



## Joe Knob

#professoruber said:


> Stars don't pay the bills.


They do if you are getting ASU tuition from the UberPRO program


----------



## #professoruber

@Another Uber Driver - I drove bar close for 3-4 years but always managed my rides where I would be pulling away if you looked like a potential 2* giver. I earn my 1 stars which is a ride where the riders are usually put in their place or get the boot. I never understood giving 2-4 star rating. In my ride, you get a 1 or a 5. I did a XL run tonight where they had 6 people which was cool. Sit in the front but the young one that simply had her mask hanging from her ear and then listening to this family talk about who they knew, I chimed in knowing they were trying to sound important. Auto 1 star!

Now these two badges are elusive in my experience.










@Joe Knob - can you please share the monetary value of ASU courses that will be paid? And what courses that are actually paid for? I believe one is business and the other is learning English.

Another Uber gimmick that ants eat up and don't use. Sort of like a extended warranty. People buy it up but never use it.


----------



## ariel5466

#professoruber said:


> Now these two badges are elusive in my experience.


I have 6 Awesome Music badges &#128513;


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice job. Its a skill to piss some one off so much, then rein them back to your side just a little bit.


Ya know... one of those (actually one of the two 2*'s I've got at present) was indeed well-earned in the eyes of the pax. Frankly, we simply traded ratings.
So it went:
$12 for 3 CRB, He's #2
$11 sticky surge
It's 1:44AM CST, pre-Covid.
I'm positioned WELL w/his "5min north".
I arrive; he'a gallivanting around w/his buddies & waits until 2min 40sec wait time accrues (i.e., my arse has been parked for for 4.7min)
He runs out, gets in...
Then says: "So we're good?"
(Presumably because "Taco Bell" is the DESTINATION). I inform that I WILL be dropping him there, NOT doing the drive thru & the ONLY way I MAY is $40 cash...NOW- no guarantee.
He declines.
I drop him off at his house- 1 block from pickup (after he INSTRUCTS me that "it's only right back to here, brah!!"). He failed to update in-app. &#129335;&#127995; Nope.
We trade 2 stars. He reports me; Rohit emails me over "destination discrimination."
What was left out is that I had NO PROBLEM dropping him off AS ORDERED- HE took issue with PAYING for it by adding the return trip.
Win some, lose some... &#129335;&#127995;
I won 2*. He got [back] home.
No refund was ever taken...
I got that CRB, and ride #3 was a "semi-Unicorn" in 2019 standards. &#128513;


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and here we have a driver at the top of his game:
> 
> I once had three two stars: two on Uber Taxi, one on UberX. Currently, I have one two star on each.


Just in case anyone is doubting .... Ok, it's really that I'm so proud! 3 2 stars! Also 3 1 stars and yes I earned each of those for refusing a long stop or getting pissed at someone who took their mask off mid ride






...


----------



## tohunt4me

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Such a Lofty Rating !!!


----------



## #professoruber

ariel5466 said:


> I have 6 Awesome Music badges &#128513;


over acheeeeever! &#128580;


----------



## ariel5466

#professoruber said:


> over acheeeeever! &#128580;


I just have good taste in music &#128521;

All those badges just happened, I didn't ask for any of them.


----------



## MikhailCA

Valar Dohaeris said:


> 4.84 is a very bad rating. Almost difficult to achieve, I think.


Pfff, I got 4.57 in my first week of driving.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

MikhailCA said:


> Pfff, I got 4.57 in my first week of driving.


Did you drive backwards? Fart in the car? Chant "Death to America"?


----------



## Young Kim

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice job. Its a skill to piss some one off so much, then rein them back to your side just a little bit.


Excellent point Ive never thought of!! Touche. It would be so bizarre I think to get a two. Because a one star is obvious, you made the passenger mad. Four is maybe you did something minor like drive a little too fast once or rolled a stop sign but overwise perfect. three is clear because they just probably think you're just an average driver. But a two you're right come to think of it would be really bizarre!



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Did you drive backwards? Fart in the car? Chant "Death to America"?


I did hear of a couple of ants who got like really low averages like that. And from what I've heard they didn't speak very much English, so passengers who may be wanted to have a nice talk with them couldn't have one!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

ariel5466 said:


> I've gotten 2* twice. Both times I had no idea who they were from or what happened. So mysterious!


As they should be. This is the universe keeping you on your toes.


----------



## SHalester

MikhailCA said:


> Pfff, I got 4.57 in my first week of driving.


yikes, what did you do wrong? I got all of my 'badges' in the first week once I told the pax it was my first week. Didn't lose my 5.0 rating until 6 months later with a pair of 4's.


----------



## MikhailCA

SHalester said:


> yikes, what did you do wrong? I got all of my 'badges' in the first week once I told the pax it was my first week. Didn't lose my 5.0 rating until 6 months later with a pair of 4's.


4 or 5 one stars within a single night :smiles:
I was driving in the evening time in the city at my very first time(bunch of traffic, rain, you don't see a shit, and you have no glue where you at and what you are doing) and everything what could happen actually happened at this night.


----------



## SHalester

MikhailCA said:


> 4 or 5 one stars within a single night


..your market is tough.


----------



## MikhailCA

SHalester said:


> ..your market is tough.


Not really, pool ride and do some stupid sh*t and here we go, you got 3one stars.


----------



## SHalester

MikhailCA said:


> Not really, pool ride and do some stupid sh*t and here we go, you got 3one stars.


well, there is no way I'd do my 'first' week of RS at night, in a storm. And I guess my pax are way way more understanding. I was upfront with them I was new that week. My only badges came from that week. hahahahahaha


----------



## MikhailCA

SHalester said:


> well, there is no way I'd do my 'first' week of RS at night, in a storm. And I guess my pax are way way more understanding. I was upfront with them I was new that week. My only badges came from that week. hahahahahaha


Well, I was doing it after work and in that moment I didn't really give a crap about it. But yes, driving under these conditions was really stupid and right now I wouldn't do it for less than $50/h.
I have no problem driving at night but evenings are really suck, already dark, so many random lights around and some people are really lacking of driving skills.


----------



## SHalester

MikhailCA said:


> right now I wouldn't do it for less than $50/h.


....think one would need a career to make that kind of per hour change. RS ain't it.


----------



## MikhailCA

SHalester said:


> ....think one would need a career to make that kind of per hour change. RS ain't it.


Career? Yeah for sure, no one gonna pay that much just for driving around. But it's depends on the area I think so as well, Bay Area is freaking expensive, if you are making even 100k you cannot think about yourself like you are wealthy guy/girl. If all IT jobs will stay remote gonna move somewhere in the cheapest state. Somewhere in VA or the state like that.


----------



## 58756

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Most pax won't rate as Uber doesn't make it mandatory for Pax. But to give pax the upper hand, Uber forces all drivers to rate pax to increase chances of Pax getting a 5 star. So yeah it will remain stuck for a while. I am stuck at 4.92. lots of racist folks hurt my rating all the time.


----------



## Ubertool

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Sue them


----------



## MikhailCA

Ubertool said:


> Sue them
> View attachment 504825


Do you provide foot massage?


----------



## DudeUbering

Get rid of the cheap mints you stole from Pizza Hut and get some Skittles, Starburst, Hi-Chews and Jolly Ranchers. Your rating will increase to 4.98 overnight.. and it is quite possible YOU may receive the foot massage..


----------



## MikhailCA

DudeUbering said:


> Get rid of the cheap mints you stole from Pizza Hut


Do they offer free mints?!!!


----------



## SleelWheels

Maybe go Beyoncé on their ass and photograph yourself on the red carpet with pax giving you the luv 5 stars up brutha.


----------



## Immoralized

Dead thread OP only posted once and that was the 1st post.
" Last seen Wednesday at 9:18 PM"


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Happy to say have been stuck at 4.96 for 7 months after I retired from Ubering, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Young Kim

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Happy to say have been stuck at 4.96 for 7 months after I retired from Ubering, I hope it stays that way!


@MasterOfPuppets my friend! Yours was a very funny statement! You know, I'm on the same page as you, I don't think that I've checked my rating in 7 months but I think it now appears somewhere. I don't blame the original poster because when I first drove Uber I did pay attention to my ratings, but I realized they're just as important as those badges that they used to give you. Or maybe they still do I don't even know.


----------



## UpNorth

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


My rating has stayed 4.95 since November. Uber is not updating as well as no comments


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Young Kim said:


> @MasterOfPuppets my friend! Yours was a very funny statement! You know, I'm on the same page as you, I don't think that I've checked my rating in 7 months but I think it now appears somewhere. I don't blame the original poster because when I first drove Uber I did pay attention to my ratings, but I realized they're just as important as those badges that they used to give you. Or maybe they still do I don't even know.


Haha those badges were funny.

Are you gonna go back? I'd do like 5 to 10 hours a week for entertainment n small FU money but just not worth the virus risk, maybe in a few years when Uber goes under and some non sociopath figures out a ride share platform that is built on not destroying people.


----------



## Young Kim

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Haha those badges were funny.
> 
> Are you gonna go back? I'd do like 5 to 10 hours a week for entertainment n small FU money but just not worth the virus risk, maybe in a few years when Uber goes under and some non sociopath figures out a ride share platform that is built on not destroying people.


@MasterOfPuppets my friend! I've been working through the pandemic. But I agree that for many it is just not worth the risk. I was just chiming in that ratings are not important (beyond the acceptable limit), and should not be one more thing that stresses a driver out.


----------



## TDR

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Curse someone or many&#128521; rating is not important because you don't pay anything with stars &#127775;&#129322;


----------



## TDR

MikhailCA said:


> Well, I was doing it after work and in that moment I didn't really give a crap about it. But yes, driving under these conditions was really stupid and right now I wouldn't do it for less than $50/h.
> I have no problem driving at night but evenings are really suck, already dark, so many random lights around and some people are really lacking of driving skills.


But I'm holding yellow light is work perfect &#128076;&#128521; The real funny &#128513; and stupid to match driver 4.96 with 3.96. What happens than? You got it!!!! &#129322;&#128514;&#129315;&#128540;DECLAINE &#129300;&#128521;


----------



## ANT 7

Over 50% of your riders do not bother to rate you.

So, it takes a while for changes to take effect.


----------



## akileon

You all should come and drive in Helsinki Finland, here people give you 4 stars if they are happy with the service, according to finnish mentality 5 stars means perfect, and nothing is perfect. This is in all services, restaurants, hotels...


----------



## waldowainthrop

akileon said:


> You all should come and drive in Helsinki Finland, here people give you 4 stars if they are happy with the service, according to finnish mentality 5 stars means perfect, and nothing is perfect. This is in all services, restaurants, hotels...


That actually sounds pretty reasonable. I know everyone here is (intentionally or not) bought into the grade inflation of American consumerist "would buy again A+++++++ perfection love it" culture, but it's not a rational way to provide or receive feedback for a service or product.


----------



## Pax_Buster

your rating is horrible. How did it get so low? Honesty is appreciated


----------



## waldowainthrop

Pax_Buster said:


> your rating is horrible. How did it get so low? Honesty is appreciated


I wouldn't doubt driving in the Hudson Valley is a hard market on ratings.

I bet a 4.97 is a 4.92 in that market. Let's see if anyone else can confirm that the Hudson Valley is filled with stressed out rich people and the people who serve them. I bet it's not the easiest!

Also, the original poster should stop talking ratings with passengers. It's a sure way to get lower ratings.

☀


----------



## FLKeys

#professoruber said:


> View attachment 504528


My list of badges I thought I would never see are the same plus Cool Car. Of course this thread made me go look. To my shock I see a Great Amenities Badge.

A couple of weeks ago I pick up a couple and I hear the lady say "This is nice you don't see it very often any more." A couple of minutes later I hear "Wow that was easy to open." At the end of the ride the lady hands me a $10 bill and says thanks for the bottle of water as she gets out of the car.







Took me a second to realize she was drinking a water someone else left in my car. They must have had auto tip turned on as well because I got a 20% tip in the app in addition to her $10 bill.

Guessing she gave me the Great Amenities badge.

I get a lot of comments on my music, however those come form the type of people that I don't think are much into giving out stars and badges.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

waldowainthrop said:


> That actually sounds pretty reasonable. I know everyone here is (intentionally or not) bought into the grade inflation of American consumerist "would buy again A+++++++ perfection love it" culture, but it's not a rational way to provide or receive feedback for a service or product.


The true problem doesn't rest in American consumerist culture itself, it's that the app dev team have designed the interface so that it is MOST convenient, time-saving, and problem-free for the user if they simply just rate 5 stars.

That's a generational-cultural trait. The attention span of the average GLOBAL consumer is incredibly small, compared to older generations everywhere. They want to get from point A to point B quickly, and forget about the experience just as fast. If the app makes it extremely quick and simple to move on with their lives by giving 5 stars, that's what they'll do.

They have to feel exceptionally inconvenienced already DURING the trip, that they have no recourse but to spend excess time AFTER the trip to push extra buttons and prompts to downrate someone.



waldowainthrop said:


> I wouldn't doubt driving in the Hudson Valley is a hard market on ratings.
> 
> I bet a 4.97 is a 4.92 in that market. Let's see if anyone else can confirm that the Hudson Valley is filled with stressed out rich people and the people who serve them. I bet it's not the easiest!
> 
> Also, the original poster should stop talking ratings with passengers. It's a sure way to get lower ratings.
> 
> ☀


Yep. Asking someone to rate you higher is essentially begging them to rate you lower. You make the conversation about YOU, and they feel less inclined to help you out.

Protip: Give your pax "insider-tips" about how the Uber app system works, how the algo works, how to avoid problems with future trips, etc etc etc...and they will definitely UP-rate you and cash tip you more often.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

MikhailCA said:


> Well, I was doing it after work and in that moment I didn't really give a crap about it. But yes, driving under these conditions was really stupid and right now I wouldn't do it for less than $50/h.
> I have no problem driving at night but evenings are really suck, already dark, so many random lights around and some people are really lacking of driving skills.


I find that Bay Area drivers are particularly unskilled, and definitely experience a lot of difficulty driving in the rain and understanding that a different driving technique is called for. What best sums up the lack of awareness of what happens when it rains is the sign that illuminates on the 101 at the entrance to SF when it's raining, informing drivers - "Caution, wet road".


----------



## ANT 7

UberChiefPIT said:


> Protip: Give your pax "insider-tips" about how the Uber app system works, how the algo works, how to avoid problems with future trips, etc etc etc...and they will definitely UP-rate you and cash tip you more often.


I do this all the time.


----------



## rondog2400

#professoruber said:


> Stars don't pay the bills. It wouldn't surprise me that the ones that you are discussing your rating and asking for photos, may be going back and down rating you.
> 
> Repeat after me: ratings do not pay the bills. Ratings do not have any monetary value. If my rating hits 4.65-4.7, I really need to worry.
> 
> Sounds like your are a new driver. Trust me, don't get all hyper focused on your rating. 4.84 is a good rating. Ratings are based off the last 100 or 500 ratings. This is based on people actually rating you which > 50% don't rate. Your ratings go up once the lower stars drop off.
> 
> The below gives me a idea when I am rated low and how long it will take for them lower than 4 stars will drop off. I was at a 4.98 and within a week, I was bamboozled with a 1 star and a few other sub 5 stars.
> 
> View attachment 504285





34-Methoxyzacko said:


> View attachment 504325
> 
> Ya know, I've rarely struggled with "lacking 2-stars".
> It seems that row is the one that LEAST often hits "0" for me. Baffling. I must really earn those &#128517;


I have 0 -2nd 0- 3 stars, 490 5 then 6 and 4 ones = 4.95


----------



## wallae

Boca Ratman said:


> Get to work on the 2s.


How do you get those?
(I know how to get a 1)


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

wallae said:


> How do you get those?
> (I know how to get a 1)


One of mine came from a pax who I gave _fair warning_ upon seeing the destination as Taco Bell- that he would be _dropped_ _at_ Taco Bell (1.2mi trip). Drive-thru wasn't happening unless he edited the trip on his end, as my next trip came thru almost immediately (he'd already claimed not to know how). It was roughly 1:50AM, & was 3rd leg of a $19.50 CRB (which meant I could be able to snag that $19.50 & still be well-positioned to swoop into bar-closing surge while offline after completing it).
Taking my warning and declining to edit the trip, pax opted instead to have me simply take him home- the block immediately behind Taco Bell.
I suppose he felt the fair warning was worth an extra star...?

*After all: * [ &#128176; > ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ ] &#129335;&#127995;&#128517;


----------



## _Tron_

ariel5466 said:


> I've gotten 2* twice. Both times I had no idea who they were from or what happened. So mysterious!


You shouldn't have admitted that. Now if I ever take a ride in your car I'll 2-star you just to F with you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

LenelM said:


> For almost 2 months now I my rating of 4.84 has stayed the same although I know for a fact that countless passengers have been giving me 5 stars. It seems that Uber is not recording them on my ratings. What to do? Recourse? I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones showing that they gave me a 5 starrating.


Try foot massages. ....But you need soft and strong hands.


----------



## Westerner

UberChiefPIT said:


> . They want to get from point A to point B quickly, and forget about the experience just as fast.


I don't think that's a generational thing. I think that's what most people want in general. When driving I care a lot more about tips than ratings. In the rare times I've used RS as a rider (usually going to the airport). I just want to get where I'm going, I always tip too but it annoys me when the driver talks a lot. Oh, and I'm late 50s, so I'm older.


----------



## Ptuberdriver

Kurt Halfyard said:


> No 2* Ratings? You are missing out!!!


It's like golf right? Lowest score gets the best pax?


----------



## Uber's Guber

LenelM said:


> I have been asking passengers to allow me to photograph their phones


This is why they're giving you one-stars.
Stop being strange.


----------



## DudeUbering

Soon as you hit 4.99, you receive a weekly foot massage from Dara...

If you can't wait for the foot massage ...

*keep your car clean*
neutral smell
know your town
don't drive nights
*don't come off as a perv to the chicks
don't check out the chicks in the rear view mirror, they know this perv move
take a bath everyday*
no hip hop, rap radio stations
low volume on the radio
Just make a extra stop if asked
Take the freaking dog and just carry a lint roller
If ask, go the way they want
*If you miss a turn, apologize and let them know your a dumb ass *
candy in the pockets, but not those freaking mints that come with the restaurant check
use your turn signals and check your mirrors every 5 seconds (make sure passenger is watching)
*load, unload luggage*

Don't pick up relatives, those two 4's and two 3's are from ex-wives, I rejected their advances

*







*


----------



## rondog2400

DudeUbering said:


> Soon as you hit 4.99, you receive a weekly foot massage from Dara...
> 
> If you can't wait for the foot massage ...
> 
> *keep your car clean*
> neutral smell
> know your town
> don't drive nights
> *don't come off as a perv to the chicks
> don't check out the chicks in the rear view mirror, they know this perv move
> take a bath everyday*
> no hip hop, rap radio stations
> low volume on the radio
> Just make a extra stop if asked
> Take the freaking dog and just carry a lint roller
> If ask, go the way they want
> *If you miss a turn, apologize and let them know your a dumb ass *
> candy in the pockets, but not those freaking mints that come with the restaurant check
> use your turn signals and check your mirrors every 5 seconds (make sure passenger is watching)
> *load, unload luggage*
> 
> Don't pick up relatives, those two 4's and two 3's are from ex-wives, I rejected their advances
> 
> *
> View attachment 528208
> *


Ex wife's lol. I had 490 5 stars then somebody hit a 4 , I have 489 -8--0-3 , the 3 was from way back .. I'm 4.96 in 3050 trips


----------

